# Full version of Gotham's reckoning , by Hans Zimmer ( Dark knight rises soundtrack)



## display

Love the part at 2:32


----------



## DeepR

Zimmer is so overblown now that it's starting to get bad.


----------



## BurningDesire

DeepR said:


> Zimmer is so overblown now that it's starting to get bad.


...Starting?


----------



## HoraeObscura

Video is no longer available...

Not a fan of the whole soundtrack it's quite bombastic but I guess that fits the movie... 

But some parts really impressed me big time, especially "Fear will find you"

Still have to see the movie, and that for a batman fan, bad points for me


----------

